# VA FE Exam - Number of Allowed Attempts



## SHatfield (Jan 4, 2011)

I am one of the unfourtunate ones who must re-take the NC FE Exam in April after failing in October '10. I took the exam once as an undergrad, and again this October almost 3 years out of college.

In NC, after 3 failed attempts, you must wait 12 months plus take a review course in order to be re-admitted to the exam. I know I am thinking negatively, but if I fail for the third time, can I just got to VA and take the exam there? I am not sure of their rules.

I know in :wv: , they have similiar requirments to sit for the exam for a 4th attempt, so that is one state out of the question.


----------



## elyse613 (Jan 4, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> My advice is to contact the VA board, they are all generally very helpful or will at least point you to the correct statute that covers it.


Agreed - while we might not have our scores yet in VA, the board has been very quick to respond to me and has given me helpful information


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wv: makes you submit a study plan not necessarily take a review or sit out 12 months. I am awaiting to see if I can take it in VA. I live 1 Hr from the VA site and 2 hr of :wv: site so it's closer to me to take VA. I have failed in :wv: 4 times. However the last time I took civil instead of General and did the best I have ever performed 50% and probably would have already been past this had I not took General the first 3X. I never had thermo or chemistry or electrical as a ARET grad and a civil two yr Grad (just lack 4 class from having a 4 yr), plus I work as a civil consultant and have been out of school 8 years. If you fail, which I hope you don't, rethink your strategy.


----------

